# Totally Killer Book on Developing Varations (by Norman Ludwin)



## synergy543 (May 10, 2016)

I just received Norman Ludwin's new book "Developing Variation" and this book is absolutely amazing! He covers numerous techniques on developing motivic variations in the most thorough and easily understood way. Each concept is presented in a bite-sized digestible score example (with analysis and commentary) along with an mp3 music example. And its not just "theory", as he uses real-world traditional and film scores examples. Between the examples and the suggested exercises, there is ample material to inspire and get you moving with new development ideas in your own compositions.

The book is chock-full of interesting score examples complete with analysis, comments, and audio examples including some very impressive mockups (who did these?) as well as real recordings. This is a deep book (253 pages) and it will take some time to thoroughly go through it. It's also a terrific reference book with all of its score analysis of development techniques. I can't imagine this not sitting on every composer's desk.

I have shelves full of composition and theory books but I've never seen anything like this one. This is the book I've been waiting for. It condenses concepts that you might possibly find scattered throughout numerous different college-level compositional and theory texts all condensed into one easy-to read/listen book. Each score example, with analysis, comments and audio reference makes this book an absolute gem!

http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!developing-variation/cgfu

Also, I see Norman has a nice "freebie" 21-page Analysis of two movement from Mussorgsky's Pictures of an Exhibition if you want to get a taste of the analysis and comments found throughout his books that should be extremely interesting for any curious student.
http://www.musicnewapproach.com/


----------



## eschroder (May 10, 2016)

And because of this review... I bought it without hesitation!


----------



## resound (May 10, 2016)

I love all his books. Purchased!


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2016)

Thanks to Greg and everyone...


----------



## Mishabou (May 10, 2016)

Norman, i bought you 15 lessons a few months ago, my computer got stolen and i need to d/l it again, what are my options ? Thx


----------



## newcreation08 (May 10, 2016)

Hmm ... somehow the ebook option does not work on this one, not connecting to paypal. On the other books it does. Any issue?


----------



## Maximvs (May 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot for this recommendation!


----------



## lucor (May 11, 2016)

I own all of Norman's books, they are fantastic! Unfortunately with this one I'm getting a Paypal error (Message 3005) when trying to purchase. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2016)

I think the problem is a false link in Greg's post. Please try this updated link, as it seems to be working for most folks:

http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!developing-variation/cgfu

Any more problems, email me directly at [email protected].

Thanks...



lucor said:


> I own all of Norman's books, they are fantastic! Unfortunately with this one I'm getting a Paypal error (Message 3005) when trying to purchase. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## newcreation08 (May 11, 2016)

For me finally it worked  How will i be able to download the book now?


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2016)

You should get an email with a link to download the zip file.


----------



## newcreation08 (May 11, 2016)

Norman said:


> You should get an email with a link to download the zip file.


Ok thanks, will wait for that


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2016)

newcreation08 said:


> Ok thanks, will wait for that


If you don't get the email, and you are not sent the link, let me know. It is working on my end but one never knows with these things.


----------



## lucor (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Norman, I was also able to purchase now.  Got no download link either though, I sent you a mail!


----------



## newcreation08 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Norman, got it now!


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 11, 2016)

I wanted one of Normans books, but I noticed its $20 shipping to the UK. That makes it $50 for book.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I wanted one of Normans books, but I noticed its $20 shipping to the UK. That makes it $50 for book.


Yes, but you can get the e-book for $30


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 11, 2016)

I like hard books Norman. I'm more you're age!


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I like hard books Norman. I'm more you're age!


I understand..


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 11, 2016)

Me too. Hard book on my desk keeps reminding me to read it .


----------



## ed buller (May 11, 2016)

Most excellent book. All Norman's work is fantastic. This is a very timely release with Alain Mayrand's Latest Scoreclub lessons too. Good times for us greedy knowledge seekers on the interwebs !

e


----------



## synergy543 (May 11, 2016)

ed buller said:


> Most excellent book. All Norman's work is fantastic. This is a very timely release with Alain Mayrand's Latest Scoreclub lessons too. Good times for us greedy knowledge seekers on the interwebs !



Very true Ed, the two releases seem to compliment each other very nicely. Good times!


----------



## Chandler (May 11, 2016)

This book looks great. I have a long plane trip coming up in a few months. I think I'll pick this up to read on the plane.


----------



## eschroder (May 11, 2016)

Hey Norman, I ordered the online version last night, but haven't received the links. Not in the spam folder either.


----------



## eschroder (May 11, 2016)

Whoa! That was creepy... it literally just came after I posted my message. Nevermind! :D


----------



## JimmyPoppa (May 11, 2016)

+1 for all Norman's books. Got them all, including this. 

Will check out the new Alain Mayrand material. Thanks for the info on that.


----------

